# Howdy Campers .... Help needed



## 2goofycampers

I am looking to update the FW Information thread. If you could take some time from your trip, I and a lot of people would appreciate it. I would assume prices have changed since the info thread was started. Also, some things may have been added or deleted.
Pictures of all the menus with prices.
Pictures of all the recreation boards with prices.
Prices of laundry facilities.

Or anything else you can think of.

Thank You.


----------



## serenitygr

We’ll be arriving October 4th- if you still need anything I’ll get some pictures!


----------



## Disneypeach

Denise,
I’ll be there October 16 thru end of month so if there is anything specific you need by then just let me know.


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## flutegarden

proudmomof4 said:


> View attachment 702619View attachment 702614View attachment 702612
> View attachment 702615
> View attachment 702616
> View attachment 702618


I can’t make out the detergent price.


----------



## proudmomof4

flutegarden said:


> I can’t make out the detergent price.


It says you have to select the product to see the price. I’ll give it a try tomorrow, hopefully it won’t make me use a card because I brought my own detergent.


----------



## flutegarden

proudmomof4 said:


> It says you have to select the product to see the price. I’ll give it a try tomorrow, hopefully it won’t make me use a card because I brought my own detergent.


No need to do that. Don’t risk it. Thanks though.


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## bama_ed

@proudmomof4 doin' WERK!


----------



## FtW Mike

Denise anything not previously covered I will be happy to do what I can.  
 I do have a question I would like to ask.  Are any sort of bonus' being offered and can they be exchanged for leniency should one of us end up in DisBoards jail?  Just asking for a friend who shall remain nameless.


----------



## bama_ed

FtW Mike said:


> Denise anything not previously covered I will be happy to do what I can.
> I do have a question I would like to ask.  Are any sort of bonus' being offered and can they be exchanged for leniency *should one of us end up in DisBoards jail*?  Just asking for a friend who shall remain nameless.








YOU of all people, my friend, would be the one to ask this question.  Of course you would.  

That's why I like you so much!  

Ed

PS - Denise, don't give this guy an INCH!


----------



## FtW Mike

bama_ed said:


> YOU of all people, my friend, would be the one to ask this question.  Of course you would.
> 
> That's why I like you so much!
> 
> Ed
> 
> PS - Denise, don't give this guy an INCH!


Ed does this indicate you want us to make refunds to all those who contributed to the Bama Ed Bail Contingency Funds ?


----------



## bama_ed

FtW Mike said:


> Ed does this indicate you want us to make refunds to all those who contributed to the Bama Ed Bail Contingency Funds ?



Uh, no I do not want to liquidate my bail money just yet as I will be there for 17 days in November and may still have a need during that trip if I should, for example, get too rowdy at Trader Sam's Grog Grotto hollering "Roll TIDE!".  So no, let's stand pat for now.


----------



## proudmomof4

The Fort food truck


----------



## serenitygr

proudmomof4 said:


> View attachment 703933View attachment 703934View attachment 703936View attachment 703938
> The Fort food truck


Is this the one parked at the sing along?


----------



## flutegarden

proudmomof4 said:


> View attachment 703933View attachment 703934View attachment 703936View attachment 703938
> The Fort food truck


Do they sell the s’more kits here?


----------



## proudmomof4

serenitygr said:


> Is this the one parked at the sing along?


It’s now parked at the Settlement.


----------



## proudmomof4

flutegarden said:


> Do they sell the s’more kits here?


They used to when it was by the campfire sing-along, but I didn’t see the kits on the menu.


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

flutegarden said:


> Do they sell the s’more kits here?


They are not on the menu but you can often ask and sometimes they have them and sometimes not, it's been luck of the draw as of March-April when we were last there. We head back next month and I can update!


----------



## flutegarden

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> They are not on the menu but you can often ask and sometimes they have them and sometimes not, it's been luck of the draw as of March-April when we were last there. We head back next month and I can update!


Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I have all of the updated information from proudmomof4 replaced in the info thread. Thank you.
 A few more things I'd like to update.

1. Meadow Snack Bar menu.


2. Is this the latest Fort map?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Also bama_ed's rack rate for 2023 has been inserted into the info thread. Thanks to him for the work he puts into this every year.


----------



## proudmomof4

2goofycampers said:


> I have all of the updated information from proudmomof4 replaced in the info thread. Thank you.
> A few more things I'd like to update.
> 
> 1. Meadow Snack Bar menu.
> 
> 
> 2. Is this the latest Fort map? View attachment 710176


The loop types look correct.

But I can’t tell if it has the new TCD barn listed.


----------



## proudmomof4

I’m headed back at the end of November, if the info is still needed, I’ll get it then.


----------



## bama_ed

proudmomof4 said:


> The loop types look correct.
> 
> But I can’t tell if it has the new TCD barn listed.



It's not.


----------



## Disneypeach

Segway tour info poster.


----------



## Stratman50th

This is the latest map I have found however it's missing the key. It does a good job of showing the grounds and layout though.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4

I didn’t make it to the Meadow Snack bar to get a photo of the menu. I’ll try to get over there in February.


----------

